# The Haunted Tents 2013



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

hey guys here is the official video walk through for my display, The Haunted Tents.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You certainly made the most of the space you have - well done!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The decorated interior rooms and fireplace were beautifully done.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Love it Ram.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks all -) the only problem with having the displays so detailed is it takes forever to tear it all down.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can believe it takes you a while to take all that down! Wow!


----------

